# Samsung SyncMaster 713N



## ajayashish (May 24, 2006)

i am using a Samsung SyncMaster 713N and facing some problem... since i bought it i tried to experiment with different modes it come with and adjusted the monitor settings... now it has gone all bad and now the pic is not clear,... and i have forgotten the right settings and am unable to adjust it... sometimes it is too sharp.. sometimes too hazzy.... can someone help me... pls


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Enter the monitor's OSD, or menu, and locate the Restore to Factory Defaults option. That will reset the monitor to what it was originally.

Also, once the monitor has been reset, if the picture is still a bit fuzzy, try using the Auto Adjust option in the OSD.

Let us know how you go.


----------



## ajayashish (May 24, 2006)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Enter the monitor's OSD, or menu, and locate the Restore to Factory Defaults option. That will reset the monitor to what it was originally.
> 
> Also, once the monitor has been reset, if the picture is still a bit fuzzy, try using the Auto Adjust option in the OSD.
> 
> Let us know how you go.



there is no FACTORY SETTINGS in this... there is a Auto Adjustment but it dosen't helps... there is still fuzzyness in the screen... and sometims i see some red marks along the black text when i write on my yahoo mmessangers too..


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Somewhere in the OSD there should be some form of restore option, but it may not be called such. See if you can find anything which looks like it would restore settings. Also, there should be an option to adjust the sharpness of the picture.

As for the red marks, I believe that may be the sign of a faulty monitor. Try another monitor if you can, to see if it is the monitor and not a problem with your computer.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

He might have simply lowered his resolution. Use display properties->Settings to adjust it. With an LCD, try to adjust it as high as possible to maintain maximum clarity. If your eyes cant handle the higher resolutions, use the ClearType tuning utility from microsoft: here

Also be sure to adjust your refresh rate to the highest setting AFTER the resolution is comfortably adjusted. Thats available in Display Properties->Settings->Advanced (button)->Monitor (tab)

-Eddie


----------

